# שאלת מקווה



## קוליצוק (26/4/06)

../images/Emo35.gifשאלת מקווה 
שלום בנות, אני חדשה כאן ויש לי שאלה. אני מתחתנת בקרוב, ואני בהריון (חודש 5) אני לא יודעת מה לעשות עם מקווה כי ברבנות לא יודעים על המצב שלי (רציתי להמנע מעוד ביורוקרטיות מיותרת). אבל במקווה בטח יראו. אני מקווה שלא יתחילו לשאול אותי שם שאלות, ואם כן ישאלו? מה להגיד, הרי זה ערב לפני החתונה ואני מפחדת שבגלל זה יבטלו לי הכל. אולי מישהי יודעת מה עושים במקרה הזה?


----------



## efratmeni (26/4/06)

שתי אופציות: 
1. תגידי שאת פשוט שמנה 2. תקחי רב מצוהר שלא מחייב מקווה


----------



## talial24 (26/4/06)

אני רוצה לתקן 
רב מצוהר כן דורש מקווה או לפחות רוב הרבנים מצוהר. יש מעט מאוד רבנים ששמעתי שמוכנים לוותר על המקווה. אפשרות אחת שיש לך זה להגיד את האמת כבר עכשיו ברבנות אני לא כ"כ מכירה את התהליך אבל הבנתי שיש אפשרות שהאב יצהיר שהוא אבי הילד ולא צריכה להיות בעיה. האפשרות השנייה תלויה בכמה בטן גידלת עד כה. גם אשתו של אחי היתה בהריון בחתונה והיא לא אמרה ברבנות כלום ולא היתה בעיה. שאלו אותה אם היא בהריון והיא אמרה שלא. אם אין לך בטן כזאת שרואים עליה שזאת בטן של הריון לא משהו שאפשר להגיד אכלתי יותר מדי אז האפשרות הזאת יכולה להתאים לך.


----------



## efratmeni (26/4/06)

הרב שלי לא דורש מקווה


----------



## אמנטל (26/4/06)

שימי לב.. 
מי שמבקש את האישור בסופו של דבר זה הרבנות לאחר עריכת טקס הנישואין כדי לקבל תעודת נישואין אז ישנה אפשרות תאורטית שלמרות מהתחתנתם כדת משה וישראל הנישואין לא תקפים כי לא עשית מקווה... (האפשרות לא כ"כ תאורטית ואף קרתה במציאות...)


----------



## קוליצוק (26/4/06)

תודה ויש לי עוד שאלה 
באיזה חודש היתה אישתו של אחיך?


----------



## talial24 (27/4/06)

היא היתה בחודש רביעי או חמישי


----------



## אמנטל (26/4/06)

הריון ומקווה תשובה 
אשה בהריון לא מחוייבת ללכת למקווה או יותר נכון לומר לא הולכת למקווה אתם צריכים לגשת לרבנות בן זוגך צריך לחתום על הצהרה שהוא אבי התינוק שבדרך ויש שינוי קטנטן בחופה (שמצפיה בחופה כזו אני יכולה לומר  שאני אפילו לא זוכרת/שמתי לב לשינוי מרוב שכמעט אין הבדל...) אין טעם לשקר לרב או לרבנות ובחתונה יראו בטן כנראה... ולא של השמנה הבלנית לא סתומה לגמרי ובוודאי תשים לב... ואז העסק יסתבך סתם. וחוץ מזה יש לך הזדמנות לברוח מהמקווה!!! וגם הרבנים של צוהר ברובם דורשים מקווה זה בעיקר בשביל תעודת נישואין ברבנותולא בשביל הרב ו...פעמיים מזל טוב!!!!


----------



## קוליצוק (26/4/06)

אני שמעתי שצריך ללכת למקוה בכל מקרה 
החתונה בעוד פחות מחודש. כבר היתה לי הדרכת כלות ולא אמרתי כלום. אז עכשיו לחזור בעצמי ולהזכר שאני כן בהריון לא כ"כ נעים... עד עכשיו לא ראו את הבטן (האמת תמיד היתה לי קצת בטן) אבל בשבוע אחרון היא פתאום התחילה לגדול לי ועכשיו זה לא כבר יותר מסתם קצת בטן.אולי אני אגיד שפשוט יש לי גזים   אוף!!! מה עושים???????


----------



## efratvo (26/4/06)

ממה ששמעתי 
אבל שווה בדיקה נוספת: אם לא עושים מקווה אפשר לעשות חופת נידה עם כל רב


----------



## אמנטל (26/4/06)

לא! 
חופת נידה פשוטו כמשמעו חופה בזמן שהאישה נידה ז"א בזמן וסת בלבד.


----------



## קוליצוק (26/4/06)

בנוסף, זה מה שמצאתי באתר של צוהר 
"כלה צריכה להטהר ולטבול על מנת שלא תהיה נדה בזמן החופה. עד שלא טבלה היא עדיין נחשבת נדה. כלה בהריון, אע"פ שכבר כמה חודשים לא היה לה מחזור, כיון שעדיין לא טבלה מאז שנפסק, עדיין היא צריכה ללכת לטבול לפני חתונתה. (אמנם אז אפשר לטבול גם זמן רב יותר לפני החופה). 3. קביעת התאריך תלויה בזמן הופעת המחזור המשוערת. כלה בהריון שתאריך חתונתה יבוא בתוך הריונה, כך שהמחזור לא צפוי לבוא לפני החופה, יכולה לקבוע כל תאריך שהוא" התשובה התקבלה מהרב אפי קיציס בתאריך י"א כסליו ה´תשס"ו


----------



## ס ה ל ה ו י (26/4/06)

לא הבנתי כל כך מה הבעיה 
למיטב ידיעתי טובלים גם בזמן ההיריון (אלא אם כן יש דימום). יש פה בנות בפורום שהתחתנו במהלך הריונן ואני לא רואה סיבה שזה יפריע..


----------



## קוליצוק (26/4/06)

הבעיה היא לא במקווה 
אלא בכך שברבנות לא אמרתי דבר. במקווה כמובן לא ניתן להסתיר את הבטן ולכן אני מפחדת שאולי בלנית תרשום שאני בהריון ואז תהיה בעיה עם קבלת תעודת נישואים ברבנות או עם חופה בכלל. (החופה הרי למחורת, ואין לי כח ביום החתונה להתחיל לרוץ בין רבנות, רב ובית דין במקביל לסלון כלות וצילומים)


----------



## רקונית (26/4/06)

לא קרה שום דבר 
את צודקת בקשר לזה שביום החתונה בטח לא תרצי להתרוצץ ולנסות לתקן ובטח לא תרצי להיות בלחץ אוטמי, סרטים ודאגות בגלל זה. הכי פשוט זה לגשת בהקדם לאותה רבנות ולתקן עכשיו, לא קרה שום דבר שהוא נורא והכל הפיך, כולה ניירת. תגידי שלא היית בטוחה בקשר להריון קודם או שלא ידעת ועכשיו כשנודע לך ואת בטוחה, את רוצה לברר מה הפרוצדורה וזהו. אל תדאגי חמודה, הלחץ לא שווה את זה, לכי וסדרי הכל בהקדם. קצת פדיחה... אבל באמת לא יעשו לך מזה עניין. השקט הנפשי שתקבלי אח"כ שווה הכל.


----------



## ט ו ש ה (26/4/06)

הבלנית לא רושמת כלום 
הבלנית רק חותמת על האישור שטבלת. זה הכל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בעיקרון, אם את הרה, את טובלת, בדיוק מהסיבה שנכתבה בתשובה של צוהר, אבל לעניות דעתי, לא אמורה להיות בעיה עם הטבילה, כיוון שהבלנית לא ממלאת שום דו"ח או משהו כזה, אלא רק חותמת על הפתק, ככה שלא אמורה להיות בעיה. אני מנסה לחשוב שניה מה יכול להיות התסריט הכי גרוע, ובמקסימום, וזו רק השערה שלי, נניח שהבלנית כן תכתוב משהו? מלא צריך להפריע לך יותר מדי - הרי את האישור שלה מחזירם לרבנות רק אחרי הטקס, ככה שבכל מקרה, את מחזירה את כל הניירת לאחר שכבר הועברה חופה. במקסימום, יבקשו מכם לקפוץ להצהיר על האבהות אחרי החופה, לפני שיתנו לכם את הניירת. אני לא חושבת שיש דרך שבה מישהו יבטל לכם את החתונה מהיום למחר בגלל זה. אבל שוב, זה מה שנשמע לי הגיוני, לא מתחייבת.


----------



## קוליצוק (26/4/06)

תודה, זה ממש הרגיע אותי עכשיו 
טוב, מקסימום באמת אח"כ נסדר הכל ברבנות. רק עוד שאלה. את האישור שטבלתי אני לא צריכה להראות לרב לפני החופה?


----------



## ט ו ש ה (26/4/06)

אצלי הוא לא ביקש לראות אותו../images/Emo13.gif 
לא יכולה להתחייב לך שהרב שלך לא יבקש, אבל גם אם כן, אני לא חושבת שתהיה עם זה בעיה. יש לך טופס מאד ברור ומוגדר, וכל מה שחסר בו הוא חתימה. לא יותר מזה


----------



## בובה לבנה (26/4/06)

זו בדיוק הבעיה שלי 
אני בשבוע 13 כרגע ומתחתנת ב14.6. מחר אנחנו הולכים לרבנות וכולם אמרו לי לא לספר על ההריון כי אז צריך אישורים ובלאגנים וזה יכול לקחת ים זמן. והאמת שאני לא רוצה ללכת למקווה , זה דיי דוחה אותי . גם אני לא יודעת מה לעשות


----------



## קוליצוק (26/4/06)

כמו שרשמתי מקודם 
גם בהריון את חייבת לטבול במקווה. אז לגבי זה אין מה לעשות


----------



## קוליצוק (26/4/06)

מזל טוב! 
אני מתחתנת חודש לפניך, ותל"מ 28/9


----------



## הפעם אלמונית (26/4/06)

לא ישאלו ואין בעיה עם ההריון במקווה 
פשוט תלכי לטבול וזהו


----------



## בובה לבנה (26/4/06)

?? 
כמה זמן לפניי החתונה צריך ללכת למיקווה? ואיך זה הולך שם בדיוק?


----------



## קוליצוק (26/4/06)

אם את אומרת ברבנות שאת בהריון 
אז זה לא משנה מתי תלכי למקווה, יכול להיות כבר עכשיו. פשוט חשוב שאחרי מחזור האחרון טבלת. זה מה שאני מצאתי בצוהר


----------



## ט ו ש ה (26/4/06)

מקווה 
בעיקרון, הולכים למקווה בערב לפני החתונה. אפשר לטבול עד ארבעה ימים לפני החתונה באישורה של הרבנית. בעיקרון, נושא האבהות הוא לא כזה מורכב. אתם פשוט צריכים להגיע לבית הדין הרבני, ולהצהיר שהילד שלך הוא באמת בנו של בעלך העתידי. זה עולה עוד איזה סכום כסף אבל לא אמור להיות בעייתי במיוחד. הטבילה לוקחת כמה דקות בלבד. את יכולה להגיע למקווה אחרי מקלחת, בשיער חפוף ורטוב, בלי פריטים שאותם את יכולה להסיר מעלייך (בלי לק, משקפיים, עדשות, תכשיטים, פירסינג). הבלנית בדרך כלל שואלת אם התכוננת לטבילה, אבל לא בודקת אותך פיזית. מקסימום מסירה מעלייך איזה שערה סוררת שנשרה על הגב או על הבטן, אבל לא שום דבר יותר פולשני מזה... את טובלת, הבלנית מאשרת וחותמת על האישור, וזהו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אם תגידי לנו מאיפה את בארץ, אפשר יהיה להמליץ לך על מקוואות ידידותיים למשתמשת החילונית (נקיים, חדשים, עם בלניות לא מציקות)


----------



## קוליצוק (26/4/06)

אני מלוד. המליצו לי על מקווה בפ"ת 
בכפר גנים. יש עוד המלצות?


----------



## בובה לבנה (26/4/06)

אני מהקריות. 
רגע אז אני יכולה ללכת למקווה כבר מעכשיו?(עכשיו עדיין לא רואים ממש את ההריון ואז לא אהיה חייבת לספר לרבנות) או שחייבים ללכת יום לפניי החתונה? ואיך זה בדיוק הולך שם? יהיו שם עוד אנשים חוץ ממני או שזה רק אני והבלנית?


----------



## קוליצוק (26/4/06)

אם את לא ספרת לרבנית 
אז היא לא יודעת ולכן את צריכה ללכת כמו כולם, ערב לפני חתונה. אם את סיפרת, אז אין לך תקופת טהרה (כי המחזור היה מזמן), הרבנית תתן לך אישור שאת יכולה לטבול כבר עכשיו.


----------



## בובה לבנה (26/4/06)

אני עדיין לא הייתי ברבנות 
אני הולכת מחר. אז עדיין לא נפגשתי עם רבנית..


----------



## ט ו ש ה (26/4/06)

לא, את לא יכולה ללכת עכשיו../images/Emo13.gif 
את צריכה ללכת לפני החתונה, מקסימום 4 ימים לפני. לא קודם לכן. ולא, לא יהיו איתך עוד אנשים. הבלנית ואת נמצאות לבד בחדר.


----------



## קוליצוק (26/4/06)

טושה, אבל באתר של צוהר רשום 
"קביעת התאריך תלויה בזמן הופעת המחזור המשוערת. כלה בהריון שתאריך חתונתה יבוא בתוך הריונה, כך שהמחזור לא צפוי לבוא לפני החופה, יכולה לקבוע כל תאריך שהוא"


----------



## ט ו ש ה (26/4/06)

כל תאריך כן 
אבל למיטב ידיעתי, לא 7 חודשים מראש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מצד שני, מה אני יודעת? אולי באמת אין עם זה בעיה, אבל זה כבר ענין הלכתי שאני ממש לא מבינה בו, וצריך לשאול ברבנות, או בצוהר (עדיף ברבנות...)


----------



## אבישג15 (26/4/06)

אני לא חושבת שיש בעיה 
אני אישית לא שמעתי שיש בעיה לטבול בשעת ההריון אבל כן תבדקי קודם אם מבחינה בריאותית  זה לא בעיה אני לא חושבת שאת צריכה לפחד ממשהו זה המצב את בהריוןואת רוצה להתחתן מה שכן אם יש לך מדריכת כלות את יכולה לנסות לשאול אותה אני מאמינה שהיא יודעת מה צריך לעשות במקרים כאלה מקווה שתסתדרי הרבה מזל-טוב !


----------



## אבישג15 (26/4/06)

במידה ואת רוצה בדיקה .. 
אם את רוצה אין לי בעיה לבדוק את זה אצל רב מוסמך ... את יכולה לפנות אלי במייל ואם את רוצה אשמח לעזור... [email protected]


----------



## בובה לבנה (26/4/06)

מה אמורים להביא לרבנות? 
ואבישג15 אם את יכולה יהיה נחמד אם תבררי את הענין באמת ותכתבי פה בשרשור את התשובה. אני בטוחה שהרבה יירצו לדעת. תודה


----------



## אבישג15 (26/4/06)

לבקשת רבות שלחתי הודעה ... 
לאחד מרבני צוהר בקשר לדיןטבילה לכלה בהריון ואני מקווה שהרב יענה לי בקרוב אני אעדכן אתכן ישר שתיהיה לי תשובה מדויקת...


----------



## בובה לבנה (27/4/06)

הייתי ברבנות היום 
וכן .. אחרי התיעצות עם הרב שלי החלטתי להצהיר וכן לספר שאני בהריון. אז קיבלתי הפניה לבית הדין הרבני שם אני ובן זוגי נצטרך לחתום על משהו כך הבנתי. דרך אגב גם זה עולה כסף.את זה אעשה מחר.. מה שבטוח להבדיל ממה שחשבתי מסתבר שאשה בהריון גם מחויבת ללכת למקווה.וגם יש פגישה אחת עם רבנית למרות ההריון.


----------



## אבישג15 (30/4/06)

בהצלחה! 
מקווה שהכל יסתדר לכם ושיהיה בשעה טובה והרבה מזל-טוב!!!


----------

